# New Member and Laserist Here



## XLaser (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everyone - 

I have been lurking in the background for a really long time after frequently getting Control Booth hits during my Google searching and I thought it was high time to formally join the community and say hello!

By way of introduction, my name is Dan Goldsmith and I am both a classically trained theatrical lighting designer as well as a professional laserist. My firm X-Laser has grown to be the largest high powered entertainment laser manufacturer in the US (and perhaps even in the Americas) and in my free time I volunteer as a high school TD with an exceptional group of young techies. 

I am a member of a number of other forums and as with those I am not here to advertise... I/we take great pride in being a reliable source of information about high powered lasers, legal compliance around the world (particularly here at home), etc. and I will always be happy to help anyone with any laser project no matter what equipment is used. I have a few other competencies too but mainly I am here to learn and keep fresh on the rest of the tech world since I live day to day in the laser world. I am also a member of the board of directors of the International Laser Display Association and the Chairman of the association's Regulatory Committee. 

I will stop rambling though and am just excited to be (finally) saying hello. 

Best,

Dan


----------



## jlusardi (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board Dan


----------



## seanandkate (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice to have you on board Dan. Specialists are always a welcome addition here on the Booth! Glad to have your expertise.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like you will fit right in. You see the tech world from the pro side and the local theatre scene, nice mix.


----------



## jtnichol (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dan is not a specialist, he's now an International Specialist on the Board of Directors with the ILDA! Congrats on your new position Dan!


----------

